# اختيار شريك الحياة



## ميرنا (4 يناير 2006)

*اختيار شريك الحياة*

قال أحد الحكماء إذا أردت أن تسافر براً فكر مرة، وإذا أردت أن تسافر بحراً فكر مرتين، وإذا أردت أن تسافر جواً فكر ثلاث مرات؛ أما إذا أردت أن تتزوج ففكر سبع مرات. أعتقد أن هناك سؤالين يجب أن يسألهما كل شخص لنفسه قبل أن يختار شريك حياته، السؤال الأول هو من أنا؟. والسؤال الثاني هو ماذا أريد؟. من أنا ! هذا يحدد شخصيتي، هل أنا ابن الله، ما هو مركزي الاجتماعي، ما هو الذي أحبه .. أما ما هو الذي أريده! فهو ذلك الذي أريده في ضوء ما أنا عليه، فإن كنت ابناً لله فيجب أن يكون زواجي في المسيح فقط، يجب أن يكون الزواج من شريك معين نظيري، يتشابه معي في الأساسيات. إليك بعض النقاط التي تعاون في تحديد الشريك الذي تحتاجه : 1. سيكون الشريك الآخر زميل لك طول العمر، إن كان بصحة جيدة أو مرض، بأخلاق فاضلة أو رديئة، بعلم أو بجهل. 2. سيكون الشريك الآخر أماً أو أباً لأولادك، أعز ما لك في الحياة، وسيكون الشريك الآخر مدرساً في مدرسة تربية أولادك، فإما أن نخرجهم إلي أفضل ما يكون الأولاد، وأما إلي غير ذلك، ويتوقف الأمر علي اختيارك لشريك حياتك. 3. عليك أن تحذر من الاندفاع العاطفي، أو مجرد اقتراح أحد الناس، وقد يكون أعز الناس إليك، بدون فحص الأمر جيداً، الصلاة تساعدك علي التدقيق في محضر الله من دقة اختيارك، فعلينا أن ندرك أن لاختيار الشريك مساهمته في تقرير مصيرنا الأبدي بما سينتجه تفاعلنا مع الشريك الأخر من طريقة سلوك ومن طريقة حياة، فلنعلم يقيناً أن اختيارنا للشريك الأخر هو أعظم اختيار لنا بعد تسليم حياتنا لله. وعلي راغب الزواج أن يجد "معيناً نظيره" وإليك بعض الأسئلة التي يجب أن تسألها لتدرك ما بينكما من توافق: 1. هل هناك عدد كبير من الأشياء تحبان أن تشتركا في عملها معاً ؟. 2. هل يحس شريكك بالضجر إذا قارنت بينه وبين شخص آخر تعرفه ؟. 3. هل تحس بالقلق حين تكون بعيداً عن شريكك ؟ . 4. إذا قامت بينكما مشاجرة، فهل تشعر بعد ذلك بأنك مرتاح لوجودكما معاً ؟. 5. هل لديك رغبة ملحة في إدخال السرور والسعادة على قلب شريكك ؟. هل يسرك أن تتنازل عن رغباتك وعما تفضله من اجله ؟. 6. هل تريد في قرارة قلبك أن تتزوج من الطرف الآخر ؟. 7. هل لهذا الشخص المزايا التي تريدها في أطفالك ؟. 8. هل يعجب أصدقاؤك بهذا الشخص وهل يظنون أنه كفء لك ؟. 9. هل يعتقد الوالدان بأن كلا منكما يحب الأخر ويصلح للآخر ؟. 10. هل بدأت ترسم ولو في ذهنك خطط المستقبل، آي نوع من حفلات الزواج تريد لزواجك ؟. وآي عدد يكون لك من الأطفال . 11. هل فكرت في بيتك بعد الزواج ؟. إذا كانت الأجوبة بالإيجاب فأنك تحب شريكك وتستطيع أن تنشئ معه حياة زوجية سعيدة. مع تمنياتنا لك بكل توفيق واختيار موفق من عند الله


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (4 يناير 2006)

بس الكلام دية بعيد خالص


----------



## †gomana† (8 يناير 2006)

*موضوع قيم جدا وجميل جدا

شكرا جدا يا ميرنا على الموضوع 

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## النهيسى (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: اختيار شريك الحياة*



ميرنا قال:


> قال أحد الحكماء إذا أردت أن تسافر براً فكر مرة، وإذا أردت أن تسافر بحراً فكر مرتين، وإذا أردت أن تسافر جواً فكر ثلاث مرات؛ أما إذا أردت أن تتزوج ففكر سبع مرات. أعتقد أن هناك سؤالين يجب أن يسألهما كل شخص لنفسه قبل أن يختار شريك حياته، السؤال الأول هو من أنا؟. والسؤال الثاني هو ماذا أريد؟. من أنا ! هذا يحدد شخصيتي، هل أنا ابن الله، ما هو مركزي الاجتماعي، ما هو الذي أحبه .. أما ما هو الذي أريده! فهو ذلك الذي أريده في ضوء ما أنا عليه، فإن كنت ابناً لله فيجب أن يكون زواجي في المسيح فقط، يجب أن يكون الزواج من شريك معين نظيري، يتشابه معي في الأساسيات. إليك بعض النقاط التي تعاون في تحديد الشريك الذي تحتاجه : 1. سيكون الشريك الآخر زميل لك طول العمر، إن كان بصحة جيدة أو مرض، بأخلاق فاضلة أو رديئة، بعلم أو بجهل. 2. سيكون الشريك الآخر أماً أو أباً لأولادك، أعز ما لك في الحياة، وسيكون الشريك الآخر مدرساً في مدرسة تربية أولادك، فإما أن نخرجهم إلي أفضل ما يكون الأولاد، وأما إلي غير ذلك، ويتوقف الأمر علي اختيارك لشريك حياتك. 3. عليك أن تحذر من الاندفاع العاطفي، أو مجرد اقتراح أحد الناس، وقد يكون أعز الناس إليك، بدون فحص الأمر جيداً، الصلاة تساعدك علي التدقيق في محضر الله من دقة اختيارك، فعلينا أن ندرك أن لاختيار الشريك مساهمته في تقرير مصيرنا الأبدي بما سينتجه تفاعلنا مع الشريك الأخر من طريقة سلوك ومن طريقة حياة، فلنعلم يقيناً أن اختيارنا للشريك الأخر هو أعظم اختيار لنا بعد تسليم حياتنا لله. وعلي راغب الزواج أن يجد "معيناً نظيره" وإليك بعض الأسئلة التي يجب أن تسألها لتدرك ما بينكما من توافق: 1. هل هناك عدد كبير من الأشياء تحبان أن تشتركا في عملها معاً ؟. 2. هل يحس شريكك بالضجر إذا قارنت بينه وبين شخص آخر تعرفه ؟. 3. هل تحس بالقلق حين تكون بعيداً عن شريكك ؟ . 4. إذا قامت بينكما مشاجرة، فهل تشعر بعد ذلك بأنك مرتاح لوجودكما معاً ؟. 5. هل لديك رغبة ملحة في إدخال السرور والسعادة على قلب شريكك ؟. هل يسرك أن تتنازل عن رغباتك وعما تفضله من اجله ؟. 6. هل تريد في قرارة قلبك أن تتزوج من الطرف الآخر ؟. 7. هل لهذا الشخص المزايا التي تريدها في أطفالك ؟. 8. هل يعجب أصدقاؤك بهذا الشخص وهل يظنون أنه كفء لك ؟. 9. هل يعتقد الوالدان بأن كلا منكما يحب الأخر ويصلح للآخر ؟. 10. هل بدأت ترسم ولو في ذهنك خطط المستقبل، آي نوع من حفلات الزواج تريد لزواجك ؟. وآي عدد يكون لك من الأطفال . 11. هل فكرت في بيتك بعد الزواج ؟. إذا كانت الأجوبة بالإيجاب فأنك تحب شريكك وتستطيع أن تنشئ معه حياة زوجية سعيدة. مع تمنياتنا لك بكل توفيق واختيار موفق من عند الله


 موضوع جميل جداا للشباب        شكرا جدااا


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: اختيار شريك الحياة*

ميرسى لمروركم​


----------

